# GEORGIA-TWO Golden/Chow X's -Shadow and Toby



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please can someone email the Golden Ret. Rescues in GA and Atlanta dog Squad for Shadow and Toby and post their pics here?



GEORGIA-TWO Golden/Chow X's -Shadow and Toby*Shadow and Toby ....

http://www.athenspets.net/?cat=6


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

*29805-Shadow *

Available!  - Rescue Only!, Urgent! Owner Surrender! 










*Age *2 years
*Breed *Chow Chow/ Retriever Mix
*Gender *Spayed! Female
*Impound Date *02/04/2010
*Ledger # *29805
 Shadow was another owner surrender. Poor little girl does not know why she is here. Her owners say that she is housebroken and good with other animals including cats! Shadow’s owners also say that she does well with children of all ages. Because Shadow is soo scared, she needs to be placed with a rescue that can really bring this girl out of her shell and get to know her beautiful personality. While taking her picture, Shadow showed interest in being friendly and loving but every loud noise she hears makes her flinch. Please come down and meet this sweet girl and give her a second chance.


* 29754 Toby  *

Available! 
*Please refer to the dogs by their ledger number (not their name) when contacting the shelter.*

*














*


*Age *5 years
*Breed *Golden Retriever/Chow
*Gender *Male
*Impound Date *01/25/2010
*Ledger # *29754
 Toby was placed in the same pen as Sparky, but they are totally different in personality. Toby could also benefit from some leash training, but is a much calmer dog. He seems to crave human contact, and was delighted when we went into a play area and he had a chance to interact with me. He came over several times and put his head on my lap. He has definitely had previous owners, and would be so happy to have an owner again. He’s a laid back dog, and I think he’d get along well with anyone. There was a dog in an adjoining pen, and he barely paid attention to it. Older dogs so often get overlooked in favor of young puppies, but Toby is worth taking a look at. He’ll give you a lot of love.
*Toby is in rabies quarantine until 2-8-10 and is not available until that time.*


Athens – Clarke County Animal Control
45 Beaverdam Ext.
Athens, Georgia 30605

Phone: 706 613-3540
Fax: 706 613-3545

*Shelter hours:* Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10am-4pm
Closed Wednesdays

I will contact the rescues now.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay - I have a rescue that is coming to pick up Shadow. They have room for her and will arrange for transport and vetting. The web site to the rescue group is here: http://lcarf.org/

If anyone can spare any money to donate to their program that would be awesome! I am working with a friend of mine there and a woman named Deb to get her picked up.

If they have room they will take Toby too.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Okay - I have a rescue that is coming to pick up Shadow. They have room for her and will arrange for transport and vetting. The web site to the rescue group is here: http://lcarf.org/
> 
> If anyone can spare any money to donate to their program that would be awesome! I am working with a friend of mine there and a woman named Deb to get her picked up.
> 
> If they have room they will take Toby too.


Wow - you work fast! This is great news for Shadow! Hope things work out for Toby too - please keep us posted.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

The pound doesn't adopt out of state, so one of the rescue people's father is going to go in and try to adopt them and then transport them to the rescue in NY. Please keep your fingers crossed for these two!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed for both of them, your an angel!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> The pound doesn't adopt out of state, so one of the rescue people's father is going to go in and try to adopt them and then transport them to the rescue in NY. Please keep your fingers crossed for these two!!!


I think that a GA rescue could also pull for your rescue - there are some listed on www.athenspets.net that work with the pound regularly - including Adopt a Golden Atlanta. They are listed on the "How can you help?" tab.  

There is also a volunteer run forum at www.athenspets.forumotion.net Some times one of the volunteers can help with pulling or finding someone who can pull. You do have to join the forum to post.

I have a contact near Athens that might be able to help also - I believe she is a rescue and has pulled dogs for other, out of state rescues. Let me know if you would like me to put you in touch with her.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is an email update I just got:



> Just to update - we've been trying to get in touch with the woman who coordinates rescue to adopt out of state - if not we have a few people in state who might be willing to get them out then we can organize transport - we already have interested fosters/furever homes!!
> 
> This is so exciting!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

Have you found someone to help pull for the rescue?
Just looked at Athens site and it says that SHADOW WAS RESCUED by Angels Among Us Rescue,
http://www.athenspets.net/?cat=8
*but POOR TOBY, #29754 IS STILL IN NEED!!!
http://www.athenspets.net/?cat=6*


I *looked at saving georgia Dogs forum and it says to call Jackie or Kathy-they are open on weekend:


REMINDER! ATHENS IS CLOSED WEDS! OPEN WEEKENDS
ATHENS GA ANIMAL CONTROL SAVE A LIFE!! NEW FACES!
ASK FOR JACKIE OR KATHY
FILL OUT APPLACATION!


Athens - Clarke County Animal Control 45 Beaverdam Ext
Athens, Georgia 30605 
706 613-3540 
http://www. athenspets. net/adoptables. html 
Shelter hours: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday 10am-4pm Saturday and Sunday 10am-4pm 
Closed Wednesdays 

USE LEDGER NUMBER WHEN CALLING NOT NAME! 

THIS SITE IS UPDATED 2 TIMES A WEEK AND SOME MAYBE NOT AVAILABLE CALL WITH LEDGER NUMBER HANDY! 

PHONE ~ 706 613-3540 FAX~ # 706-613-3545

http://athenspets. net/adoptables. html*
XX URGENTS! 


*here are LADIES TO CONTACT TO ASK FOR HELP IF KATHY AND JACKIE DON'T ANSWER
If not, have the rescue contact ALLl of these ladies: 


[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]*


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per a post on SGD forums, Shadow was rescued by Angels Among Us. She has been to the vet and is HW+. If anyone is interested, they are taking donations to help pay for her care. Their website is http://angelsamonguspetrescue.org/default.asp, or you can go directly to the chip in link here: http://www.chipin.com/contribute/id/b40d34e27994fdda

(I hope it's OK to post that here)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My contact is still working on Toby. I'll let you know once I hear an update but I doubt it will be today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

Thanks so much for continuing to try for Toby. Please let us know as soon as you hear. Does the shelter know you are working to find Toby rescue?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

According to the Athens Pets forum, Toby was just released from quarantine today. No word on whether he has any apps. Hope your group is able to get him - he's beautiful!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Toby was reclaimed by his owners today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good news about Toby!

the link posted for angels among us didn't work. here is a new attempt.
Please consider donating something/anything so they can continue to save shelter pups.
http://angelsamonguspetrescue.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ttby*

I am so happy Toby's people found him!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Copper's Mom - thanks for correcting the link to Angels Among Us. I copied it from a post on Athens Pets and it worked for me there. I didn't check it here.

Apparently Toby's family has known he was at the pound for a while, but Toby was in quarrantine and they weren't allowed to reclaim him until his time there was up. And, his name is actually Clyde!


----------

